# Silly question



## melodie308 (Jul 16, 2007)

What is the difference between a probiotic and acidopholous?


----------



## pb4 (Jan 15, 2004)

http://www.sensoryedge.com/plworoho.html


----------



## Moises (May 20, 2000)

melodie308 said:


> What is the difference between a probiotic and acidopholous?


Just as a cow is a kind of mammal, acidophilus is a kind of probiotic.Just as there are mammals other than cows, there are probiotics other than acidophilus.


----------



## goldiestar (Jun 10, 2007)

Moises said:


> Just as a cow is a kind of mammal, acidophilus is a kind of probiotic.Just as there are mammals other than cows, there are probiotics other than acidophilus.


Great description Moises. By the way melodie308 "There are no silly questions" keep asking.


----------



## melodie308 (Jul 16, 2007)

goldiestar said:


> Great description Moises. By the way melodie308 "There are no silly questions" keep asking.


----------



## firstone (Jul 21, 2007)

pb4 said:


> http://www.sensoryedge.com/plworoho.html


GREAT LINK!


----------



## Haunted (Mar 29, 2007)

If that stuff in the link is true, then I am really disappointed







One of the main probiotics that I've been taking is Lactobacillus Acidophilus


----------



## pb4 (Jan 15, 2004)

Well the primadophilus reuteri that I use has guaranteed intestinal release...and it must because it's sure made improvements for my crohns, IBS and lactose intolerance.


----------

